

Yahoo’s Tough Week Ahead - noname99
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/03/yahoos-tough-week-ahead/

======
mynameishere
Bah, Microsoft can just get some interns to replicate Yahoo now.

At any rate, a google+yahoo merger would be a nasty monopoly--something you
can only really understand if you've dealt with their respective ad systems,
which can be (sort of) played off one another.

